# July Jewels... 2018 buddies



## ttcpostvr

New thead for July 2018 mommas!
I just got a positive test before going for my 3rd cancer treatment.
We were using the nuvaring and only had sex once!
I guess God really wants another sweet schnookums in our family!
Im not certain of my due date, since we werent exactly trying, but Im thinking it will be the very beginning of July (even though it may be the end of June)
I had a negative test October 17th before my second treatment and a fairly dark test the 23rd the night before what was supposed to be my 3rd treatment.
I saw my midwife Thursday the 26th and had a beta hcg of 422, then 46 hours later it was 963.

I have an almost 5 year old girl on Nov 2nd (Kizely)
A 3.5 year old girl (Kuinlynn)
And a 2 year old son (Korcen)
Also, I have 2 step children (Sarah is 16 and Tyler is 13)

I am a full time Nurse Practicioner that works in Anti-Aging and Wellness.


----------



## TexMel

Thanks for starting this thread!
What kind of cancer? Will you have to postpone treatment now? Congrats on this miracle baby of yours!

I got my BFP on Thursday, the day before my 5 year wedding anniversary (I was trying to hold out to test on Friday, but I just KNEW). I have Austin, who will be 2 on Nov 16. And 10 nieces/nephews, so a big family.

I have already been texting with my OB (who is a friend), but I won't go in for an official checkup until after Thanksgiving.

At dinner last night, my husband and I were already debating how long we can wait to tell our families. I say we should around Thanksgiving but he thinks we should wait until Christmas. Not sure I can keep a secret that long, when I see my parents almost every single day! They watch my son while I work full time (I'm a pharmacist).


----------



## ttcpostvr

Congrats on your BFP and 5 year wedding anniversary! 
I would love to wait til Christmas, since we already have so many kids... I&#8217;m sure there will be some annoying comments I just would rather not deal with. Especially from my step daughter who eye roll... knows it all & gets very judgy and mouthy just like her mother. 
But I have a feeling we probably won&#8217;t be able to wait that long... we will see. My parents, an aunt, and a close friend knows, so maybe talking with them will be enough. &#55357;&#56898; If we don&#8217;t end up with a baby in the end... it will save a lot of grief from those annoying comments. Ugh... idk. Lol. I&#8217;m so emotional!!! I tested up a few days ago when I asked him to get me something for lunch, since I was working through lunch and he was going out to eat and he suggested Jimmy John&#8217;s! I could have throat punched him! Lol


----------



## ToriTami

Hi ladies! We got a bfp yesterday after our first iui. I'm still in disbelief. Basically our entire immediate families already know lol!


----------



## ttcpostvr

ToriTami said:


> Hi ladies! We got a bfp yesterday after our first iui. I'm still in disbelief. Basically our entire immediate families already know lol!

Lol this made be smile. Congrats Momma. Youre having a baby!


----------



## ToriTami

Congrats to you too!


----------



## TexMel

Congrats, Tori!

My sister set the precedent 12+ years ago of a big surprise announcement and that is how we have all done it since. Lol At this point, I would love to just be able to talk about it. My husband gets really nervous early on, too, so I understand wanting to wait to hear the heartbeat before we share the news.


----------



## Buffyx

Hey everyone! We found out a week ago that we are expecting #3. We have a DD who just turned 2, and a DS who just turned 1 :flower:

We have only told my sister so far. We are waiting a little to tell our parents and my husband's siblings.

Congratulations to everyone + a happy and healthy 9 months to all :)


----------



## CharCharxxx

Hi ladies, congrats to all of you! I love a summer baby July is a great month! Little info on me.. i have a dd who is 6, a ds who is 4 in December, a ds 15 months and preg with number 4 which was total shocker as not planned! But im now really excited as is OH. Told my mum today who was actually really happy. My OH works offshore for periods of 3 weeks at a time so im nervous about having 4 on my own but im sure I'll manage somehow :) x


----------



## SKP

5 Weeks for me, 6th IVF FET. This was a single 5 Day Blast. Tested on Oct 21st, 9 days past, then Day 11. Official on the 28th. 1st beta was 426 on Weds, on Friday is was 476. On 2015IVF 3: Made it to 5 weeks, 2015IVF 4: 6 weeks. Praying this one sticks.
Expected due date so far July 1st. Already nicknamed Fire Cracker!


----------



## Buffyx

CharCharxxx said:


> Hi ladies, congrats to all of you! I love a summer baby July is a great month! Little info on me.. i have a dd who is 6, a ds who is 4 in December, a ds 15 months and preg with number 4 which was total shocker as not planned! But im now really excited as is OH. Told my mum today who was actually really happy. My OH works offshore for periods of 3 weeks at a time so im nervous about having 4 on my own but im sure I'll manage somehow :) x

July is deadset middle of Winter here! I'm kind of glad. I would feel stressed about baby being too hot in Summer! 

4 on your own!! You are Super Woman! My DH works 2-3 night shifts a week, and I find even that is hard.


----------



## TexMel

Yep, it'll be 100+ degrees here on my due date. Not really looking forward to that, but definitely will have a c-section, which may make it a little easier. No sweaty pushing! 

Anyone have symptoms yet? I almost feel crazy because I don't feel any different besides being so tired. I had so much to get done today while my son is at preschool and what do I do? Come home and pass out! Oops!


----------



## ToriTami

I'm in Texas too. Ahhh, it's gonna be great :nope:

I'm super tired but also have cramping. I got a tinge of nausea this morning, I hope it stays away.


----------



## Alligator

Hi everyone!

Just got my BFP a couple days ago... edd July 11! I'm excited and very nervous. This will be our rainbow baby <3


----------



## SKP

Our weather in July is in its 30&#8217;&#8217;s C.


----------



## Alligator

Yes it's hot here in July...25c is probably average! But either way, we are thrilled!!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Hi Ladies. We got our BFP yesterday :) EDD is 14th of July. A winter baby for us!
This is our first after trying for 9 months. Hubby wants to tell the world, but I want to wait, considering it&#8217;s not even 4 weeks yet :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

TexMel said:


> Yep, it'll be 100+ degrees here on my due date. Not really looking forward to that, but definitely will have a c-section, which may make it a little easier. No sweaty pushing!
> 
> Anyone have symptoms yet? I almost feel crazy because I don't feel any different besides being so tired. I had so much to get done today while my son is at preschool and what do I do? Come home and pass out! Oops!

First tri fatigue is legit. Sleep when you can! I have a 2 year old and a 1 year old at home. The 2 year old has just stopped napping, so no breaks for me! As for symptoms, I am just super bloated, tired and I DID have nausea when I first got my BFP, but it seems to have gone away for now. Makes me nervous.

Hey Alligator! Nice to see you over here :)


----------



## TexMel

I also forgot about the super sensitive nose (holy cow, people smell so bad!) and baby brain has already set in. As a retail pharmacist, I see a LOT of people every day and many of my regulars come back to us because we know their name. Ummm.... all of a sudden, I can't come up with people's name, people who I have known for years. And I have just been very forgetful in general.


----------



## Alligator

Hi buffy! So glad to be here :)

I'm feeling really sleepy the last couple of days. Yesterday I fell asleep on the couch for an hour in the evening and slept like a baby all night long. And I've been yawning at work all day and feel like I could do the same again tonight!

Question for you girls...earlier today I had a minor panic. I noticed some almost eggwhite like texture yellow/light brown CM, only when I wiped. It was 3 hours ago or so and is totally gone now, nothing since then. Normal? It had me panicked for a second. It was after I went for a bit of a walk outside so maybe that loosened stuff up. Wasn't at all pink or red and it's stopped, which reassures me that it was maybe just some CM (mucus plug forming?) mixed with old dried blood or something?


----------



## TexMel

Alli - I didn't have that this time, but I do remember it from last time around. I think I am much calmer this time :)


----------



## Alligator

Im such a basket case! I was okay til today, then the slight spotting (which has gone away), made me paranoid. Im having slight cramps, not quite like af, but nothing awful, and I remember these from last time but I didnt have much spotting. Honestly it seemed like more of a light brown Cm than spotting, it was cm like texture, not at all blood like, or red or pink. So I think all is well, but you worry.


----------



## Buffyx

Alligator said:


> IÂm such a basket case! I was okay til today, then the slight spotting (which has gone away), made me paranoid. IÂm having slight cramps, not quite like af, but nothing awful, and I remember these from last time but I didnÂt have much spotting. Honestly it seemed like more of a light brown Cm than spotting, it was cm like texture, not at all blood like, or red or pink. So I think all is well, but you worry.


Oh totally! I know lots of people who have spotted during pregnancy, but I would still worry it were happening to me. My fingers are tightly crossed for your rainbow!


----------



## ToriTami

Glad your spotting stopped Alli! I'm having almost constant mild cramps and soreness. Every now and then it gets more intense, but only for a few seconds. Every time I sneeze I swear an ovary explodes. I'm also developing some lower back pain. Omg, the fatigue is so real! I came home from work yesterday and fell asleep on the couch for 4 hours! 

I'm still testing on ICs, and it's progressing nicely!


----------



## Alligator

I'm so tired too! I feel exhausted all the time...I don't remember feeling this tired last time, I felt good until I felt super sick.

Slight bit of that same tan/light brown/yellow (it's really quite a gross colour but not at all like blood or anything I usually get with AF) this morning and only when I wipe. Feeling super anxious but my FRER was darker this am, and my temp stayed up so I feel relieved. This is a lot tougher than I thought it would be and I'm just 4w today! Crazy.


----------



## SKP

Tiredness and using the bathroom are my consistent symptoms. I did at one point for a few minutes had a gross metallic taste in my mouth, and I did have a soapy taste as well. I have slight cramps on and off.

Betas are hood I think: Oct 25- 426, 27- 575, 31st- 880.
What was all your starting betas. 

I am now 5wks 4days


----------



## Alligator

They don't really do betas where I live. I could ask for them maybe but I don't think it's standard to run them for a normal pregnancy. I didn't have them done last time, just a blood test to confirm pregnancy and then was told to come back in a few weeks for the first prenantal and to get all my ultrasounds lined up.


----------



## SKP

When I did my first beta, I didn&#8217;t need the other 2. I just did them for peace of mind. The last pregnancy I had it was a chemical, number was 56 starting off. The other time was 1056. 
You can always ask to have it done. :) It don&#8217;t cost anything in Canada to do so. I am not sure for you.


----------



## ToriTami

Oct 30: 137

I just took my second today, will probably get the results tomorrow. I feel good about it since my ICs are getting significantly darker.


----------



## Alligator

Yeah I might ask for them...I did ask my doctor to run a blood test a couple weeks ago to confirm that the hormones from my mc were gone as the previous cycles I kept getting vvvvvfl that got lighter, then darker, then lighter, and she had no problem doing that for me. We'll see!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Good luck Alli x fingers crossed all come back looking good :)

Anyone had bleeding gums...last night was ridiculous. Couldn&#8217;t believe it. 
And I second the exhaustion!!! I was falling asleep at my desk yesterday!


----------



## TexMel

I think I may have gotten whatever virus my son had last weekend. I can't breathe through my nose at all today. Last night, I rolled over to cough and my right ovary hurt so bad, it felt like it was ripping out, but settled down and I think all is ok.

I took some more tests on sunday, but am all out now, so I'll just have to wait it out. My dr definitely won't do betas unless there is a previous mc. I go to see her for the first time on Nov 27, right around 8 weeks. I can always text her if I have any questions before then, too.


----------



## Alligator

I'm headed to my doctor Friday but only because of a thyroid concern. During my routine prenatal work last time my thyroid came back as slightly hypothyroid (I've struggled with this in the past so not surprising but I am not symptomatic), then I had a follow up a month later, same result. My doctor said it's not enough of a concern to medicate me, but when I'm pregnant they want to retest and probably get me on meds, as it can become more serious during pregnancy, so she told me to come in straight away. So I feel good that I have an appointment to get it all confirmed (I'm nervous for some reason, my lines on ICs are still faint but I'm getting strong positives on FRER) and start the process for blood work.

No more spotting today and I walked to meet a friend at lunch so I'm feeling a bit better. My resting heart rate is also up again today, which is weirdly reassuring.


----------



## SKP

I have slight high thyroid. Now controlled by meds. Been on it since tycoon 7 yes ago.


----------



## Alligator

When my results came back my doctor said mine was like a 5 and the normal is 4 or lower (or whatever the numbers were, I can't recall), but anything between a 5 and 10 is considered 'controversial' in the medical field on whether non-symptomatic people should be medicated, as often medication can push them into the opposite direction, hyperthyroid (this happened to me before). But, in pregnant women, it's different and they want to make sure you're monitored and your levels are exactly where they need to be.


----------



## SKP

I was a 6, for ivf they like to see a 1. I am 2.44.


----------



## Alligator

Gotcha. I can't remember exactly what my lab work said but I go in Friday to see my doctor and will hopefully get it all sorted.


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - it's great that your tests are getting darker. They don't do betas here either, only the very first check to confirm pregnancy. I feel confident that if I asked them for another blood test though to check the levels, they would do it.

Starryeyed - do you keep up with your regular dental checkups and maintain good oral hygiene before pregnancy? I'm a dental assistant, and *usually* we only see the bleeding gums in people who may have let things slip a little pre-pregnancy. Just make sure you floss every day and brush twice. Wouldn't hurt to see your dentist for a check up & clean either :)

AFM, I am 5 weeks today. I'm already nauseous, and have been from the beginning. With my other two pregnancies I never got MS until 6 weeks, so this has taken me by surprise. I'm glad I have a symptom though! As for being tired, I can't nap or anything because I have two little ones at home, but I end up falling asleep sooo early at night. I have been determined to keep up my regular gym routine though this time. I'm hoping it will help to keep me feeling more energised. During my last pregnancies, I basically gave up exercising & eating well as soon as I found out I was pregnant. I am currently the fittest and healthiest I have ever been, and I'm really stressed about the weight I will put on. 

Anyone else keeping up with their fitness & workout routines??


----------



## SKP

I like to keep up with my routine, but I was really hardcore, but I&#8217;m afraid of even doing it dialed down. Afraid I&#8217;ll miss carry since I&#8217;m high risk and this isn&#8217;t 6th and final ivf.


----------



## SKP

Alligator said:


> Gotcha. I can't remember exactly what my lab work said but I go in Friday to see my doctor and will hopefully get it all sorted.

:thumbup:


----------



## Alligator

Buffy I totally plan to maintain my gym routine (with a few adjustments I'm sure) and try to eat healthy. I usually keep a food diary which I've stopped in pregnancy as I know I'll be hungrier/eating more and I don't want to restrict too much, but I'm still trying to eat as I usually do, which is fairly well, and letting myself have some slack if I want a treat occasionally. I usually workout 5-6 days a week and I'll probably dial that back to 4-5 at most. That is, as long as I'm feeling good. My last pregnancy I felt so miserable from 5.5 weeks onwards that the idea of the gym was so far from my mind! I could barely drag my butt into work let alone to the gym. I hope to keep it up this time, but I find myself really anxious about doing anything wrong (which I know is crazy...I'm already active, nothing I do can cause anything to go wrong), but of course you worry.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Buffy. I definitely floss and brush every day but I would be due for a checkup about now so probably part of the issue. Thanks for your advice. I&#8217;ll get booked in :)

As for the Fitness...I currently go 5-6times a week but my energy levels have gone way down. Need to force myself to go to ensure I keep my fitness levels up. I have just started the 3rd week of an 8 week challenge and was doing really well, which is kind of a shame that I&#8217;ll need to ease up on that for the moment. I am overweight so thought this may help with TTC and it worked a treat.
What fitness routine do you have? I go to F45. 
I hope your MS settles down for you too!!

Doctors appt tomorrow for me. Not overly sure what to expect as this is number one. So thankful that my neighbour is pregnant too. She is 10 days in front of me. Totally random but awesome at the same time :)


----------



## ToriTami

I used to be a gym rat and fell off completely. Replaced that habit with tacos, bbq, and pizza (dammit Texas!). My plan was to jump back into it this month, but now I have to ease my way back in. I have developed muscle soreness, so now I feel like I've just had a workout, without any of the benefit.:dohh:


----------



## Buffyx

I go to a regular gym. I go 7 days a week. I still plan to go 7 days, but if I feel really off, I won't force myself..or I'll do something like a walk so that I have at least done SOMETHING.

My rough plan has been cardio one day, and weights the next. Definitely changing things up a little..lighter weights, more reps most likely. As for cardio, I will just watch my heart rate, making sure it doesn't get too high.

My last 2 pregnancies, I really just used it as an excuse to eat horribly and be lazy! I really want to do it differently this time around.

Starryeyed - no problem! Hopefully that will sort out your bleeding gums for the rest of your pregnancy :)


----------



## Alligator

Good for you! I want to find the balance of listening to my body and resting when I need to and still being active and maintaining my lifestyle. Im growing a human, after all!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Begrudgingly went to the gym this arvo. The exhaustion is never ending at this stage and I feel like a sook! It was a weights class but eased right up on the heavy weights. Do I need to be careful of my heart rate getting too high? Sorry for the random question, I thought I read if it gets too high or you get too hot it can become a risk to the baby.


----------



## TexMel

With my first pregnancy, I was pretty active right before I got pregnant and then was just too scared/lazy once I found out. I probably only worked out 3 times the entire pregnancy. And I never had ms, but I didn't have any appetite the entire first half, so I basically survived on Cheez-its and cereal (oh, and pop tarts).
This time around, I have been going to a gym 3 days a week, running and doing some weights. And eating way healthier. I actually just in the last month got back to my pre-pregnancy weight :)
My goal is to keep up my gym routine, but I will probably cut the running back to a brisk walk. And I want to eat better this whole pregnancy!


----------



## TexMel

https://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-...nswers/exercise-during-pregnancy/faq-20058359

I don't think the heart rate thing is an issue, StarryEyed


----------



## SKP

Quick Question: How soon can morning sickness happen? I am at my 6 week mark tomorrow, and I woke up today, had breakfast as usual, the same as I have everyday pretty much. Then an hour or so, ran to the toilet! ugh! Not fun.
Does this mean Onc ethos happen you are definite definite pregnant? Or I am still in the loop because my betas? I am getting a repeat one again today.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hello all,
I forgot to post about my Monday occurrence. I went in for repeat labs and an ultrasound, because I was having right sided pain. My beta was up to 1974. And the ultrasound showed one sac measuring 5w1d with the start of a yolk sac. There also, was a bleed present. The pain was coming from a corpus luteal cyst on my ovary which is what supplies the pregnancy essentially very early on.
I have sore breasts, but just barely. My real symptom is the fatigue, yet middle of the night insomnia!!!!! Ahhhh


----------



## CharCharxxx

I keep feeling really nauseous but mainly in the evening just like all the other times! And i pretty much start closing my eyes as soon as i sit down lol. Once OH is home from his rig next week im going back to swimming even if I do feel shattered. It really helps my anxiety which is so crucial for me where i came off my meds a while ago! X


----------



## Alligator

With my last pregnancy I had ms from about 6w onwards, so it can happen early on! I feel some nausea in the mornings until I eat and then I feel fine, and some on/off dizziness spells where I just feel kind of out of it.

But the fatigue...oh man I'm so tired. I've had an evening nap the last two nights and still gotten a full night's rest.


----------



## ToriTami

My second beta was 424, up from 137. My progesterone dropped a little, but they are not concerned since it can fluctuate. I had an annual exam already scheduled for 11/10, but they moved it back to 11/14.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks TexMel - I&#8217;ll just reign it in slightly. Not that I could over exert myself right now :sleep::sleep:
My plan is to keep my routine too...but we&#8217;ll see how it goes in a few weeks :blush:

SKP - not overly sure but it sounds positive. Good luck with getting your Betas back x

Alli - jealous, I wish I could nap! By the time I get home and sort dinner it&#8217;s time for bed anyway. We&#8217;re in bed quite early because we get up at 4am each day. 

Tori - that&#8217;s awesome news!

AFM - ive not had much MS just woke up one this week feeling like I should rush to the bathroom but that was it. And fingers crossed it stays that way! I&#8217;ve got my dr appt this arvo. Not too sure what to expect but hopefully all goes well and I can organise a dating scan


----------



## Alligator

Starry - I am lucky, we don't have little ones at home and yesterday was an easy dinner night (DH went to workout and I threw in a frozen veggie lasagna and made a quick salad). I actually fell asleep after dinner (I was sleepy before but dinner was in the oven and I didn't want to burn it), about 7:45-8pm. Pregnancy takes a lot out of you! I got home around 5 (that's my usual home time) and we are usually in bed around 9:30-10. Tonight we are going to a spin class...hope I have the energy!


----------



## SKP

I am getting an early scan on the 7th :) Really hoping to see something.


----------



## Alligator

Fx skp!! <3


----------



## Buffyx

My MS with my other two pregnancies kicked in around 6w, but I have been nauseous since my BFP this time. 

I find getting to the gym in the morning is easier. By early afternoon, I am too tired, so I have been making it a priority to go first thing.

As for heart rate, it used to be "don't go above 140" but now I think it is that you should still be able to talk during your workout, and not exercise to exhaustion. 

This morning was leg day for me. Now off to work! I don't actually work very often. I just do temp work every now & then. I really cannot be bothered!

SKP - good luck with your scan. You will still be very early, so don't be disheartened if you don't see what you want to see at that point. I always wait until I'm 7w+ to make sure.


----------



## SKP

Yeah, Ill be happy to at lest see a sac. They told me it should be visible. It will give me reassurance that this is not a cruel joke again and be a chemical. My last chemical my number was 56 starting off, and it did double every time. Right up until 6 weeks, didnt make it over 1000, and nothing was in the ultrasound.


----------



## Buffyx

SKP said:


> Yeah, Ill be happy to at lest see a sac. They told me it should be visible. It will give me reassurance that this is not a cruel joke again and be a chemical. My last chemical my number was 56 starting off, and it did double every time. Right up until 6 weeks, didnt make it over 1000, and nothing was in the ultrasound.

That sucks! I'm sorry. I too have had that happen. Did you have pregnancy symptoms or anything with your chemical?


----------



## SKP

Yes, just tiredness mostly. And cramping all the time.


----------



## Buffyx

SKP said:


> Yes, just tiredness mostly. And cramping all the time.

I know with mine, I didn't experience any symptoms. I now realise looking back that it was probably never right from the beginning! Fingers crossed for you this time :flower:


----------



## ttcpostvr

Skp-you will probably get to see a hb! Ill have another follow up scan on Monday and they are anticipating a heartbeat. I am due 7/1, but I have already had one scan that determined my due date. If you are certain of your dates... there is a good chance you will see something on the 7th... at least a yolk sac as well. But even if you dont... that doesnt mean anything is wrong. My son showed a 28 mm empty sac every week up until 7 weeks, which was diagnosable as a m/c. We waited one more week just to be certain and there he was! A sweet little gummy with a hb measuring right at 8 weeks out of nowhere! Things happen!!! &#128536;

Buffy- my first 2 babes I was practically symptomless. When I got pregnant with my son... I was nauseous the day I found out right at 4 weeks. He had a twin until about 6 weeks. &#128536; lol. Just throwing my experience out there. Hehe &#128521;


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hi :wave:

Ive come to join you, should be due July 16th :)


----------



## ToriTami

Welcome Unique!

At what point do you all start buying stuff? This is our first, and we have absolutely nothing. I've already been searching craigslist for pieces. However, I have been planning this nursery for years (long before we started TTC)! I'm a interior design junkie, and I finally get to unleash the beast lol!


----------



## Alligator

With my pregnancy this summer i bought/inherited from a good friend a few things right away and then we miscarried so Im cautious. But that being said its expensive! So spreading it out makes sense. And I was buying stuff because I was so excited. I think whenever you feel ready to buy, buy!


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my goodness ttcpostvr, i do not want twins haha. We said "one more!" So to get two would be too much! Twins do run on my mums side of the family though.

Tori - I do have quite a lot from my two kids already. I have a boy and a girl, so that's pretty easy! We did get rid of our bouncer and swing, but that is really about all we need. When I got my BFP, I went and bought a little white baby blanket. I will wait until at least after my 12w scan to buy anything else. I will buy some little bits and pieces along the way so this baby has some things of it's own :) Like you, I also had nurseries planned for years! That's why I love Pinterest!!


----------



## ToriTami

Pinterest is everything!


----------



## SKP

I have my doubts ladies. My beta yesterday dropped from 880 to 811 :(. I am going for an ultrasound now instead of Tuesday. I need piece of mind if there is anything there. So it will or will not save me from buying 250.00 Cad meds I dont need anymore. I start a new round Over the weekend.


----------



## Alligator

Oh skp I am so sorry. Im praying for you and hope you get good news.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I hope everything is okay!

As for buying things, I started straight away with my first but ended in a MC and since then I've waited until 12 weeks with both my pregnancies.


----------



## Alligator

Girls Im a bit anxious. Im sure its okay but I have to spell it out.

Im only 4w2d. Still early. My first response this morning was as dark as the control, clear positive. My ic was also clearly positive. But still faint, and thats been so slow to show up! Im 16dpo.

So I went to the doctor today to confirm everything and get my blood work forms for my thyroid. Doctor took two pee tests , one was negative and one very faint positive. I know she just uses very cheap tests. And it was middle of the day pee and not at all concentrated. I showed the doctor my test picture and she said it was clearly positive and if she just saw that she would say for sure Im pregnant. But I think its standard procedure for her to confirm so shes sending me for blood work but I cant get an appointment til Monday. 

So obviously this didnt reassure my anxious self at all!! But my clearly positive FRER is really reassuring. Why cant this be easy?! Maybe my pee doesnt agree with cheap tests!?


----------



## StarryEyed88

SKP - I&#8217;m so sorry to hear that. Finger crossed for you x

Alli - I&#8217;m sure it&#8217;s fine but I have my fingers crossed for you anyway!! I&#8217;ve stopped testing because I&#8217;m too scared to test to be honest. 

AFM - I had the doctors yesterday and to be honest I walked out called my hubby and burst into tears. He was so horrid. Full of judgement and just plain mean. This pregnancy was planned, I&#8217;m married both of which are completely irrelevant but I thought for sure I would have a great dr appt but nope. Spoke to my neighbour who went to the same clinic and I&#8217;m going to change to her doctor. 
I&#8217;ve got my referral for a dating scan for 6 weeks - thought to be honest I want to push that out til closer to 8 as I&#8217;d like to see a heartbeat - and my blood test referral. 

With regards to buying things, we started buying just a little bit at the beginning of the year because we were trying for so long. We only ended up with furniture and a car seat at this stage :)


----------



## Alligator

Starry how awful you had a bad experience! Im sorry. Definitely ask for a new doctor. 

And youre right Im sure its fine, dilute pee, cheap tests, Im only 4w2d... plenty of reasons for only a faint positive (and one negative) at the doctors. But you worry of course!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I was worried about my tests too because they don't seem to be getting darker, but they are IC and I'm very early. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sorry to hear you have a douchebag of a doctor!


----------



## ToriTami

SKP: Hoping for the best!

Alli: I'm sure everything is fine. I stopped testing for peace of mind, but of course I find other things to worry about.

Starry: What an a**! I would def get a new doctor! I also have a scan for 6 weeks. I want to hear a heartbeat, but I'm also anxious to see something, anything!


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry to hear SKP, my fingers are tightly crossed for good news :hugs:

Alli - if you are getting a solid dark line on a FRER then I wouldn't worry. My Doctor never even does the test in her clinic. She just sends me straight for blood work to confirm.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Skp&#8212; thinking about you hunny!

Starry and Tori&#8212;plan on seeing a yolk sac if you will be exactly 6 weeks, but there is still a good chance you will see a hb, too! Even if you don&#8217;t see a hb... they will at least bring you back for another scan in a week! More ultrasounds.. yay! &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## SKP

So apparently I am measuring 5weeks 1D, at my 6 week ultrasound. I do have a gestational sac. I dont think I should stop my meds until my betas are 0, or I actually miscarry.


----------



## Alligator

Thanks buffy and Tori! I have my FRER test on my pregnancy journal if you want to take a peek, but its as dark as the control. Also took an ic earlier this afternoon, 4ish hour hold and dark pee, clear positive. Still light fun clear. So I feel better. Silly doctors dodgy tests.

Skp - that sounds positive to me.. they saw something? Are they worried? You just might be a bit further behind, maybe baby implanted later. Praying for you.


----------



## SKP

Yes, there is a gestational sac. But my clinic never got the results yet. I will more then likely get a call
Tomorrow. I am not stopping meds, it is not over until o get a 0 on betas or I actually miscarry


----------



## Alligator

Praying for you skp!


----------



## Buffyx

Really hoping for a positive outcome for you SKP :hugs:


----------



## SKP

So these 2 are 5 week ultrasounds. 
The bottom s the closest as to what mine looks like. And I'm pretty sure the sac went from leg tto right, a decent size and the halo was more i the middle.

From what I'm reading, the gestational sac is all the black. And the white is the halo looking image. I have that halo.

But they said all I have is a gestational sac. And I am measuring 5wks 1 Day. But its been 6 weeks since implant.

My HCG this time dropped from 880 to 811. Slight. From what Im reading that what I saw on mine is the normal fr 5 weeks.

But yet they said all I have is the sac. I don't understand.

My progesterone is normal, 48. My thyroid is good. I have no cramping well the odd timing. And I have no spotting or bleeding. And even a day or so a day I think I experienced a bit of morning sickness.

I am so confused. Keep in mind it was ultrasound technicians and they don't tell you much. I would of got a lot more out of it if my fertility doctor was doing it. And I hope to hear from them tomorrow because I just don't want to quit meds yet.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Ladies. Feeling much better today, especially after I told my sister. She started crying with happiness :cloud9:
Also, as I dont have any tests I used a clear blue digital ovulation test. I got a solid smiley straight away and there was two clear dark lines when I ejected it. So I hope thats a good sign .. haha the things I do to put my mind to rest. 

TTC - thanks for the heads up on the ultrasound. Fingers crossed. Going to see a different doctor before I book in for my scan. 

SKP - sorry I have no experience with scans etc. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you. Hope you have some clarity soon! :hugs:


----------



## TexMel

SKP, I am praying for you. I really want positive results after everything you've been through! Didn't someone else on this thread talk about them not seeing anything at all until around 8 weeks and it all worked out?

Afm, my in laws, who live 4 hours away decided to make an impromptu trip up yesterday, which included us making them dinner and them spending the night at our house. I wanted to spill the beans so many times, but my husband wants to wait 2 more weeks. We'll be down at their house with all of his siblings, nieces, etc, to celebrate our son's bday on the 18th, so I guess we'll tell them all at the same time. I am a sucker for surprises.


----------



## Alligator

Ive already told my family (parents and sisters, we are all close and honestly I will need them, through the good and bad, they were so there for me during my loss I cant imagine them not knowing). Hubby wants to wait to tell his family, so Ill take his lead and leave it to him when he wants to tell. I bet he will want an ultrasound first.


----------



## ToriTami

SKP :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

That's the way I feel Alli. I told my parents during my first pregnancy, and I had a loss. I was glad I had their support during that time.

We have already told our families this time too.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Unfortunately my parents are not involved in my life really. I might give them a call around the 20week mark as a courtesy but that&#8217;s about it. 
Going to see if DH wants to tell his mum and her bf today. I know they will be over the moon!


----------



## StarryEyed88

How was everyones weekends? And how are you all feeling?

I woke up feeling very bloated. I think because I ate dinner so late before bed. I usually only get bloating mid afternoon. That and still being tired. I dont have any other symptoms at the moment but Im still early on. 

Hope youre all feeling amazing xx


----------



## Buffyx

Hey Starryeyed! Sorry you're not close with your parents. It is nice of you to call them and let them know though. Better than them maybe hearing through someone else?

My weekend has been nice. I had afternoon tea with my parents on Saturday while my DH went to a concert with some friends. We took the kids to a restaurant that has a new big indoor playground. Then yesterday I went shopping with my friend (and the kids) while my DH slept in & recovered from said concert :haha:

I have a doctor appointment this morning (it is now Monday here) to get the blood/urine results from the work up they did two weeks ago just to check on everything! My nipples have been so sensitive, and I am bloated, tired & get waves of nausea. Definitely feeling it lol.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Buffy. But it&#8217;s ok, it&#8217;s for the best. I don&#8217;t think they would hear it from anyone else, as I plan on telling them before anything goes on FB. Who know I might end up telling them earlier than I plan :)

Sounds like you had a lovely weekend. Good luck with your appt today! I need to go get my blood test done today...yay :haha:


----------



## TexMel

It has been a fairly nice weekend, besides my son having a tummy bug. We've at least had a lot of family down time, which doesn't happen enough.

Headed to a bday party, then dinner with my family.

Getting some faint waves of nausea today. Took another cheap test today because I just love seeing how fast and dark the line shows up. I'm crazy, I know.


----------



## Alligator

My weekend has been good! Pretty low key. Im dealing with some high level anxiety about this pregnancy and another loss, so Im just trying to work through those. I have blood work tomorrow as the crappy tests at the doctor didnt show positive (or it was very faint), but my lines are pretty good overall so Im not really worried. But I am anxious and I just want to fast forward time.

Ive been very tired and having some nipple sensation/pain/tingling/sensitivity. Slight breast tenderness. But otherwise nothing much.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh Alli! I know that feeling. I lost my first ever pregnancy and it was awful (and we were away on our honeymoon!) I fell pregnant very soon after with my DD as well, just like you did, and it is extremely hard to feel excited when you are so scared. Hugs.


----------



## Alligator

Thank you Buffy! Im so sorry for your loss but I am happy others can relate and understand how I feel. I am very excited and happy but I would say I am mostly anxious. Its been hard. I knew it would be tough but I dont think I expected it to be this hard. 

Im anxious about the blood work tomorrow.. I just hope my levels are where they should be for how far along I am! My FRER lines are stronger than the control so I do feel good about that but you worry.


----------



## SKP

So far, haven't miscarried yet. My last 2 doses of crinone was yesterday. I only did the one then, and one today. So tomorrow I can check to see if my beta went up or down. It will be 4 days since my last beta. Tomorrow I will decide to continue meds or not depending on my number. Then I will buy my meds tomorrow and keep going. I am going to ask for another ultrasound on my 7th week mark to see if any growth happened (the "baby" will be 6 weeks growth instead of 5 weeks), just in case if my beta went back up. But I may do it anyways. No harm doing so.


----------



## TexMel

Alli - if you go today, will you know your numbers right away or do you have to wait? Fx!

SKP - I am hoping and praying for you. I so badly want this to be your time.


----------



## ToriTami

SKP - Praying for you!

My weekend was uneventful. I'm in California right now for work. During conferences I always have a few drinks and usually order a medium rare steak at some point, or raw oysters, or sushi etc. I wonder if my co-workers will notice when I don't.

I still have fatigue and muscle soreness. My cramps are starting to let up. This is my first pregnancy. Sometimes I'm convinced everything will be just fine, and other times I'm full of worry. It's a roller coaster for sure.


----------



## Alligator

Tex - it will take a day or two to get results and my doctor said she would call me! So I have to wait. But I took a cb digital with weeks estimator today and it said 2-3w (since conception), right on track for where I am at 4w5d so I feel a lot better!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

When did you first ring the doctors for the first midwife appointment?


----------



## Alligator

I did immediately when my period was due/late with a positive test but I have a history of thyroid issues so my doctor wanted me to be tested right away.


----------



## StarryEyed88

SKP - praying for you x

Tori - this is my first pregnancy too. I totally understand the worry. Sometimes I sit and wonder if its actially real. 

Alli - I swear I have been searching for those digi test and not many places sell them anymore that I can find. Or the places Im going are just weird. I really want to feet another one to see if its 2-3 weeks too! Fingers crossed for your results but if youre getting that on the digi, its seems fine. 

Unique - I called the doctor and booked it straight away for a blood test referral and an U/S. 

Ive done my blood test now. Go back to the doctors on Sunday...a different one! Im going to see if he wants me to do the scan at 6 weeks like the original doctor requested or wait til 8 weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

I saw my GP right away to get the bloods done. I got my referral for a dating scan yesterday at 5+5w. I am booked in for Friday the 17th of November (I will be 7+1w) I will then see my GP after that for the results and then she sends off my referral to the midwife clinic. I start seeing them after my NT scan.

Hope everyone is doing well. It is Melbourne Cup Day here so we are off to a BBQ. I'm having my DH have a few drinks so that I can say that I'm driving. Hopefully no one questions it.


----------



## SKP

2 days later in went down to 880 to 811. I go again 4 days later to see if it did again. On Friday I did an early ultrasound. 6 wks, I was measuring 5 weeks, and they seen a sac, Im pretty sure I seen the yoke as well. I will see today what my actual result is.

Hopefully I get a rise or today will tell whats going to happen. I still have symptoms of pregnancy, no sign of miscarriage.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Good luck today SKP x


----------



## ttcpostvr

2nd scan was today and I got to see a very fresh heartbeat!!! 1st dating scan measured an empty sac putting me at what would be 6+1. Fetal pole measured today at 5+6 & hb Of 95 bpm
3 babies and never puked until TODAY! I am so much more nauseous and tired this time around.


----------



## SKP

Its done now. Beta dropped from 811 to 503 in 4 days.
Stopping meds, baby is a week behind as well.


----------



## Alligator

Oh skp... I am so sorry :( Im praying for you, and your DH. Life is unfair.


----------



## ToriTami

I'm so sorry SKP :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## SKP

Its been a looooong 7 years. Im done. 3 pregnancies out of 6. Moving on to adoption. Thank you all for your support.


----------



## TexMel

I am so very sorry SKP. I know that probably doesn't even begin to cover all of the hurt and pain you've been through in 7 years, but like someone said before, life is so unfair sometimes. Sending you hugs and I wish you all the best in your adoption journey.


----------



## Buffyx

SKP I am so sorry. I wish I knew what to say to make it better :hugs:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Sorry to hear that SKP :hugs2:


----------



## eppgirl

Hey guys! Joining as my edd is July 1st Ill probably be delivering around the end of June though, as Ill have a scheduled csection.
:wave:
My back story;
Got pregnant with my first at 19, pretty easy pregnancy and developed pre-e towards the end, ended in emergency csection he is now a happy healthy 4 year old.
Found out I was pregnant again on his 1st birthday (we were trying), and at my 12 week u/s was surprised to find out it was twins! I was on bed rest for 80% of the pregnancy because of a SCH and then threatened pre term labor and THEN developing pre-e again. Monitored until 36 weeks when I had a scheduled csection due to twin a being transverse and twin b being breech. Twin a was sent to the nicu for a week twin b was with me and they are now happy healthy 2 year olds they will be 3 a month and a half before this baby is born.
This time around we werent trying but werent preventing, got pregnant in september but ended in MMC or CP or something like that. Waited for my period to come it was due the 22nd by the 29th it still hadnt come so decided to test and boom there it was straight away and darker than the control line. Took a digi and it said yes!

At the moment Im just praying for it to not be twins again, but if it is, I will love them just as much as their big brothers. Im also hoping for a girl this time since I have all boys, but a fourth boy would be sweet as well.
Sorry for my long hello, but hi!! :hi:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congrats Eppgirl :)

I think I&#8217;m the only one here from the UK :haha:


----------



## TexMel

Hey eppgirl! Congrats! Sounds like you have a busy and fun household! My sister has a boy and then twin boys, but she was done after them (she and her husband were both waaay older than you are now!). And my husband is 1 of 4 boys. I would not mind having twins at all, but I doubt that is in my cards, as for 4 boys, I would personally be a little disappointed because I am really wanting a girl this time around.


----------



## Buffyx

Hey eppgirl! Nice to see you over here :flower:

I am honestly hoping I don't have twins. They run on my Mum's side. I just couldn't handle 4 under 3. 

We already have a girl & a boy so I am really not at all fussed what we have this time around :)

Uniquebeauty - I am from Australia. I'm not sure if anyone else is yet?


----------



## StarryEyed88

Sorry to hear SKP :hugs:

Congrats Eppgirl! This is my first and I&#8217;m hoping for a singleton but there are twins in my family. I&#8217;d be happy either way though!

I am Buffy - I&#8217;m in Brisbane :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Twins run in my partners family and nobody has had twins since his Nana so I&#8217;m hoping it&#8217;s only the one in here :haha:


----------



## ToriTami

Congrats Eppgirl! Twins are my family as well. I hope it's just one, but you never know until a scan.

Has anyone developed heart palpitations? They wake me up out of my sleep, and I get them during the day also.


----------



## StarryEyed88

Hey Tori - none for me. I just get really tired and puffed easily at the moment. That&#8217;s pretty much it for me in terms of symptoms, though I get slight pains (more like a weird throb) every now and then in my breasts but they&#8217;re not sore to touch.


----------



## Buffyx

Oh awesome Starryeyed. I'm in Vic - Mornington Peninsula :)

We debated for a while over having a 3rd..so having 4 with twins would send me over the edge :haha:


----------



## eppgirl

Thanks ladies!! I reaaaally want a girl this time, but I was sooo devastated last time when I found out my twins were boys, I just dont wanna feel like that again if this one is a boy. My mom said that theres a chance Id have twin girls this time


----------



## StarryEyed88

So Im a little bit weird :blush: but have been dying to pee on another digi to see if the weeks have gone up from my 1-2. And I ducked to the shops on my lunch break and alas 2-3 weeks yay!! :cloud9:


----------



## TexMel

I can't find the CBs that show the weeks here anymore! I have looked at several stores and online. I have one last cheapie that I will probably take next week for no reason at all. It is just so long before I see the dr and that dark line makes me happy.


----------



## Buffyx

I never did a digital this time. You're not weird at all Starryeyed. Its nice seeing progression and it puts our minds at ease.

I have my scan booked in for next Friday (the 17th.) Feeling so nervous. I felt very un-pregnant today (I'm 6w) and today is the first day I haven't felt super pregnant & confident.

Eppgirl - will you keep trying until you have a girl, or are you done?


----------



## eppgirl

I feel done after this baby, but my DH says he may want one more, so he doesnt want to do anything permanent. Idk how Ill feel if this is a boy, but I definitely feel like Ill be done if its a girl.


----------



## Alligator

Just got my levels back from Monday's test...4w5d 1231! I have no idea if that's good or not but my doctor wasn't concerned and I looked up a chart online and it's totally within 'normal' yay!

However my thyroid is not great.. it's gotten worse (significantly since my last test pre-pregnancy) and I have to go in to be medicated :(


----------



## Buffyx

Alli - oh no! Hopefully it all settles down with medication. Great number for your HCG :)

Unique - twins actually need to run on your side of the family (maternal side) to get them, but identical twins are not hereditary, so you could still get those! 

Eppgirl - good luck! I hope you get your girl. My dad is 1 of 4 boys. My Nanna gave up after 4 because she didn't want to risk having 5 boys :haha:


----------



## Alligator

I have had minor thyroid issues before but never enough to be medicated, as it's not really proven people in the 'grey area' of where my level was benefit from meds, especially if they are asymptomatic. However it's an entirely different ballgame in pregnancy as pregnancy affects your thyroid and your thyroid is KEY to developing baby so it needs to be well within normal.


----------



## JWC13

Hi everyone can I join? I got my BFP this weekend and will be 4 weeks tomorrow! My edd is 7/19. DH and I have been trying since May, had a CP our third cycle, and now our official BFP on our fifth cycle.

I'm incredibly nervous (as we all are) but we are really excited. I've attached my FRER tests and am pretty happy with the progression and will likely stop testing (maybe) once the test line is as dark as the control. When should I stop temping?
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpeg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## JLH85

Hi ladies 

Please can I join this thread? BFP on Tuesday at 9-11DPO (should be 9 by usual cycles but feel I must've ovulated early or the swimmers survived 6 days!! Also how do you add the ticker to your signature?
Thanks xxx


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Congratulations ladies :) 

I didn&#8217;t know that Buffy :haha: :blush: 

I stopped temping about at 16dpo :)


----------



## Matherese

Hi ladies, can I join? My edd is July 17. I was part of the tww site for my last pregnancy but it's totally dead there now, so I'm new over here. :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Welcome! :wave:


----------



## Alligator

Love that progression JWC!!!

JLH for the tickers I honestly googled 'pregnancy tickers' and searched for the ones I liked :) Mine are from The Bump and Babysizer and you basically go on the websites and you get the link/url (I can't remember but it says it's for forums) and copy/paste into your signature!


----------



## Buffyx

Welcome & congrats to all the new BFPs :) So exciting.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I finally have my first midwife appointment booked for the 5th of December making me 8 weeks, it seems so far away! It still doesn&#8217;t seem real :haha:


----------



## Pisces24

Hey al, my first post in the group. Due July 20th/21st (Have PCOS and strange cycles) 3rd baby. Nervous about posting in here as have had 4 early losses. Praying all will be ok this time.

Already have a 6 year old girl and an almost 4 year old girl.

Lovely to meet you all :) xx


----------



## TexMel

Welcome to all of the new members! We are happy to have you!

Pisces - fingers crossed for a happy and healthy 9 months!! 

I am getting a little nervous, as I feel like I had more symptoms by this time with my first, but it could just be all in my head. Again, I did have some waves of nausea yesterday. But, mostly I feel like it is all made up that I am even pregnant and probably will until my dr appt on nov 27


----------



## JLH85

Alligator said:


> Love that progression JWC!!!
> 
> JLH for the tickers I honestly googled 'pregnancy tickers' and searched for the ones I liked :) Mine are from The Bump and Babysizer and you basically go on the websites and you get the link/url (I can't remember but it says it's for forums) and copy/paste into your signature!

Thank you &#9786;&#65039; Ive got to do a couple more posts before tnwill allow me to add it... grrr! Xx


----------



## Buffyx

Oh wow Unique - my first midwife appointment won't be until after my NT scan (and same with previous 2 pregnancies.) My GP hasn't even sent off my referral yet!

TexMel - I started off with an abundance of symptoms. Even more than previous pregnancies, but now at 6w I feel like everything has slowed down, which has me slightly worried. Hopefully everything is fine for us both :flower:


----------



## Alligator

It's funny, I find less symptoms this pregnancy than last...less cramping, less breast pain, a little more tiredness perhaps (but maybe that's also my thyroid), and I'm super cold (again, thyroid). Around 5-6w I started getting severe nausea so I'm waiting for that...but it feels much different this time around, and it has me anxious of course, but my last pregnancy resulted in a loss, so it's hard for me to know what is normal/good/etc.


----------



## Buffyx

My baaaad nausea kicked in bang on 6w with the last 2 pregnancies, so the fact that it is still only slight has me worried. 

Fingers crossed Alli! :flower:


----------



## StarryEyed88

Welcome and congrats to all the new ladies. I feel like we need to start a list of when everyones due dates are :flower:

Unique - I dont have a midwife appt yet. I think I need to go back to my GP after my dating scan and then maybe they will refer me to the hospital :shrug: 

Fingers crossed for you Pisces x

Tex - I feel the same with the symptoms but after feeling ill after my breakfast this morning Im reminded that I really would prefer no nausea!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Happy 5 weeks by the way Alli!
I look forward to my ticker changing to the next week. Except mine is slightly out...I&#8217;m only 4w5d


----------



## Buffyx

Starryeyed - my dating scan is on the 17th and then my GP will refer me after that. That's how it has worked for me in the past :flower:

Good idea about the list of due dates!


----------



## StarryEyed88

Thanks Buffy :) 
Is there anyway to add a new post to the start of the thread?


----------



## Buffyx

I dont think so. It has to be the original poster. Maybe we should start a new thread in the Pregnancy Discussion section with someone more active who can post the due dates?!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Buffyx said:


> I dont think so. It has to be the original poster. Maybe we should start a new thread in the Pregnancy Discussion section with someone more active who can post the due dates?!

I have a July babies 2018 thread I posted, I could edit that?


----------



## Matherese

I'm trying to figure this site out. Is it all just one long thread? There's no way to have a group format where you can make several different posts on different topics?


----------



## Buffyx

UniqueBeauty said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> I dont think so. It has to be the original poster. Maybe we should start a new thread in the Pregnancy Discussion section with someone more active who can post the due dates?!
> 
> I have a July babies 2018 thread I posted, I could edit that?Click to expand...

Yeah if you would like to be the one to keep it up to date? That would be great. 

Also there is already a June Jewels group, so I was hoping for a different name for July?


----------



## Buffyx

Matherese said:


> I'm trying to figure this site out. Is it all just one long thread? There's no way to have a group format where you can make several different posts on different topics?

Go to the first trimester board and you will have that option :)


----------



## StarryEyed88

Buffy I kept getting mixed up between the two groups :haha:


----------



## TexMel

If you want to move over to the groups, let's do it. Maybe a few more moms will find us in there, too

Anyone have an idea for a name, though? I see the 2017 July group was the Firecrackers


----------



## StarryEyed88

Agree let&#8217;s move but as for names...I am definitely not a creative person, all I can offer is July Jellybeans :haha: I hope you guys can come up with something better!


----------



## Alligator

I like firecrackers! Cute. Can someone post a link to the new thread? Its so hard to find threads on mobile!! 

I also love when I hit a new week - best thing ever. 

So my doctor put my on thyroid meds and I have to have my blood drawn every 4w until I give birth, basically, to keep on top of it. Which Im happy to do! She said it was the highest my thyroid had ever been... :/


----------



## Buffyx

Jellybeans
Jellyfish
Firecrackers

They are all cute. Not everyone celebrates 4th if July though (like us Aussies) - but I still think it's a cute name :)


----------



## Buffyx

Come & join me here: 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...03-july-firecrackers-2018-a.html#post38687945


----------



## lilmisscaviar

I had a shocker of a BFP today and am due July 22nd with surprise baby #5. If you ladies don't mind, I would like to join the group. The group I was in with my last pregnancy was really close knit and I love having others to share the experience with.


----------



## JLH85

lilmisscaviar said:


> I had a shocker of a BFP today and am due July 22nd with surprise baby #5. If you ladies don't mind, I would like to join the group. The group I was in with my last pregnancy was really close knit and I love having others to share the experience with.

Congratulations &#128536;&#128118;&#127996; Xx


----------



## TexMel

lilmisscaviar said:


> I had a shocker of a BFP today and am due July 22nd with surprise baby #5. If you ladies don't mind, I would like to join the group. The group I was in with my last pregnancy was really close knit and I love having others to share the experience with.

Of course!! Congrats! There are a few other surprised moms in the group. I had a close group last time, too. We still chat on our fb group regularly.


----------



## ttcpostvr

Hugs skp!!!


Ill be praying for you!!!


----------



## ttcpostvr

How is everyone feeling?!
Ive been super nauseous and puking &#129314; every couple of days! Ewww... I didnt puke with any of my other pregnancies!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Hope you feel better soon, Ttc.

The other thread is very active, you should join us there :)

I&#8217;m not feeling much to be honest, random waves of nausea but that&#8217;s about it!


----------



## krockwell

Hey Ladies. 

I used to come on this site years ago when I was TTC with my first, second and third....haha 

But, here I am, with a new partner, and we have our second :bfp:. First one ended in an :angel: almost as fast as it began. I didn't have a period between the loss and this one, so I'm basing off when I think I ovulated...which was the 23/24 of October.

EDD July 17, 2018. I have an appointment on the 15th to discuss recurrent miscarriage...but I'm pregnant now, so hopefully we will get blood work under way and get booked for an early ultrasound to see a little heartbeat!

This is my 10th pregnancy. I have 3 beautiful boys.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

krockwell said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I used to come on this site years ago when I was TTC with my first, second and third....haha
> 
> But, here I am, with a new partner, and we have our second :bfp:. First one ended in an :angel: almost as fast as it began. I didn't have a period between the loss and this one, so I'm basing off when I think I ovulated...which was the 23/24 of October.
> 
> EDD July 17, 2018. I have an appointment on the 15th to discuss recurrent miscarriage...but I'm pregnant now, so hopefully we will get blood work under way and get booked for an early ultrasound to see a little heartbeat!
> 
> This is my 10th pregnancy. I have 3 beautiful boys.

Congratulations :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

krockwell said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I used to come on this site years ago when I was TTC with my first, second and third....haha
> 
> But, here I am, with a new partner, and we have our second :bfp:. First one ended in an :angel: almost as fast as it began. I didn't have a period between the loss and this one, so I'm basing off when I think I ovulated...which was the 23/24 of October.
> 
> EDD July 17, 2018. I have an appointment on the 15th to discuss recurrent miscarriage...but I'm pregnant now, so hopefully we will get blood work under way and get booked for an early ultrasound to see a little heartbeat!
> 
> This is my 10th pregnancy. I have 3 beautiful boys.

Welcome and congratulations! I'm sorry to hear about your previous losses. I had three back-to-back miscarriages so I can completely understand how anxious you must feel about being pregnant again. This is actually my 8th pregnancy but only 5th baby. I'm keeping my fx that we both hear a healthy heartbeat at our first ultrasounds <3


----------



## Four2Five

Hi ladies!! I'm new here and I *think* I'm due in July! I just got my bfp two days ago but my lmp was mid September, I have pcos and crazy cycles. Dh and I quit TTC in June after 2 years and after a year of failed infertility meds and treatments. We are super shocked and excited for this last addition to our family <3 Hoping to get into a dr this week and get a scan to figure out exactly how far along I am, we really have no clue, could be as little as 6 weeks or as much as 9 weeks! So I *think* I belong here but I might have to switch to June if I'm further than I think I am. Just praying for a healthy baby since I am 36. 

Also I am having some pretty strong sharp cramping back and forth between my left and right sides in the ovary areas, is this normal? It happens when I get up or move or cough or sneeze and sometimes just when I'm laying down resting. I don't remember this with my other two dd's. My super super sore breast are my only real symptom, they have been killing me for 3 weeks. Also I have zero nausea which is really weird for me, my last two pregnancies I was sick from 3 weeks till birth with severe HG so it has me a little worried I'm feeling nothing. 

Looking forward to getting to know you all more! I'll let you know what edd to put me down for as soon as I get in to a dr :)


----------



## ttcpostvr

Welcome! 
Ladies please join the July firecrackers page, so we are all on one page!


----------



## sherii

Hi mamas!! 

I'm jumping in after finding out this past Monday that I'm expecting #1!! I'm currently 4 weeks along, and still basically in shock. I'll be having a dating ultrasound sometime in the coming weeks, an at that point we will have a more accurate date - but right now we're working with July 24 as a due date. A little midsummer babe!!

A little about me: DH and I are both 30. We had plans to buy a house and move out of our little apartment at the end of next summer and not start TTC until then. However, after a few tragedies befell our friends and family this past summer, we kinda took it as a hint to get our butts in gear to start doing the things we keep saying we want to do. So, at the end of September we decided to start TTC. We didn't think we'd catch the egg so soon, but here we are only a month later! In the new year we are going to start the house hunting process, and I'm really excited to create a nest for our little family :)


----------



## lilmisscaviar

Massive congrats, sherii! :hi:


----------



## sherii

lilmisscaviar said:


> Massive congrats, sherii! :hi:

awe, thank you hun <3 

I see that we are date buddies!! I haven't seen anyone who's on the same day as me yet :)


----------



## alison29

JLH85 said:


> Congratulations &#128536;&#128118;&#127996; Xx

Hi welcome !


----------

